# Great site for everything...



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hope someone can make use of the pages here:

www.blackstump.com.au/guidesf3.htm

It's such a good site, TSG is even listed!


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Wow - that is quite a list! Thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow great list there.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks,

Lots of useful links there.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks Byteman for the late Christmas gift Now it will take me 'til Christmas 04 to read through that list--if I hurry!! :up:


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi all- TKS- I havent gotten through very many of the sites there- from what I could see, they were non-ad poppers and I hope the rest are well behaved....


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

woah, never seen so many links in 1 place, great site byteman!

michael


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

cheers,Byteman.Loads of useful links there :up:


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Did you try their home page? There you will find tons of other stuff. Happy surfing.

http://www.blackstump.com.au/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Good to see that TSG is listed.

Foxfire


----------



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

a KoOl list of sites.. Thanx!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Byteman:

Thanks, very nice site ...


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I notice that they give Experts Exchange as a free support site and TSG second....

*They Are Wrong*. :down: on both counts. TSG should be the top one...:up:

Experts exchange is not a free site, once you have signed up you still do not get an answer, you search and it brings up matching posts, you are then asked to sign up again for Premium Services to view the answers, and that costs money...Not Free..


----------



## kaspersky (Sep 10, 2003)

:up: 

good~~


----------



## WinXP2004 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Byteman,

Check out my website for Windows XP.

A Complete Collection of Windows XP (Home and Pro) - Tip's and How-to's at http://winxp-home-pro.blogspot.com/

On my website "A Complete Collection of Windows XP (Home and Pro) - Tip's and How-to's" If there any websites that are not listed for Windows XP (Home and Pro) only, please private message me on this message board.

Also Spam Tools & Resources at http://spamresources.blogspot.com/

Some of the websites links are the same in both of my website's.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yah! That will come in handy- thanks, nice site.


----------



## Gingerkc (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Really great.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

check out my website too: http://www.johnscompany.net, we provide free computer help and more, my forum is here: http://forums.johnscompany.net


----------

